
The Growth of Instant Lottery in Portugal - DanBC
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanpsy/article/PIIS2215-0366(20)30039-0/fulltext
======
DanBC
The full title, which is too long for the HN title field, is "Scratching the
surface of a neglected threat: huge growth of instant lottery in Portugal".

